# Indian Ring neck parrots



## Oscar (6 October 2017)

I've always wanted a parrot or cockatoo, and have done some research online and I think a Indian ring neck might be a good option?  Are they a good beginner bird?  Is it best to get a single bird or pair?  I'm lucky to be at home all day although I'm outside with the horses for a few hours mucking out and riding.  

Advice, and opinions welcome &#128578;


----------



## tallyho! (7 October 2017)

You probably didn't want someone like me stumbling across this thread... wild bird (animal) trafficking is a huge problem in third world countries and they suffer a lot. Even if your birds are supposedly "bred" here, there are many that are smuggled in, in the most cruel ways.

Don't support it.
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/an-investigation-into-the-delhis-illegal-bird-trade/1/534716.html

Rehome some exbattery hens instead.... they make lovely companions. (Not that I agree with battery hens in the first place!)


----------



## Nudibranch (7 October 2017)

I'd be quite surprised if ringnecks were being illegally imported into the UK as they are low value and not difficult to get hold of captive bred. However I do believe they can revert to more wild behaviour more easily than other species and you would need a hand reared single and not a pair to keep it tame, which is not very ethical.  I'd stay well away for cockatoos as a first bird as well as they are highly intelligent, very demanding and can be a total nightmare if you don't get it spot on. Take a look  at preloved, etc and you'll notice there are loads of the bigger, more intelligent parrots and cockatoos up for sale. There's a  reason for that!
How about a pair of quakers? They are friendly and curious but not too difficult. Remember with more than one of any species they will bond to each other and not so much to you, but that is far better for their welfare.
Download Parrots for Dummies...the author is very pragmatic and honest in her advice on different species and setups.


----------



## millikins (7 October 2017)

Or cockatiels? Which are charming, friendly and not as noisy as many parrots. And all are captive bred.


----------



## Oscar (7 October 2017)

Thanks for the replies, yes I have looked briefly on preloved and as much a id like to rescue/rehome a bird from there I'm not experienced enough to take on one with problems, I'd prefer to buy young from a reputable breeder that offers back up support.

my Grandad had a cockatoo he worked on the docks as a child, but he had to regime it when he got married as it would attack my nan!!


----------



## cobgoblin (7 October 2017)

Whatever you buy make sure it's you it's hand reared and young. There's lots of choice in the smaller parrots....Meyers, especially male ones, make lovely pets and aren't too demanding or noisy. Senagals, Quakers and Caiques and Indian ring necks are good too. Don't buy a pair or they will only take notice of each other, besides which pairs need to be raised with each other and hand reared will have been mostly raised with their siblings. You can't just put two parrots together and expect them to get along.
If you want a cockatoo, go for a female hand reared bird....the males are more difficult. If you are at home all day then you have the time to invest....but it's very easy to spoil a cockatoo ( I have two). Spoilt cockatoos shout, loud and a lot! They need a routine as to when they have to amuse themselves and when you are available for them.
All hand reared parrots have a naughty toddler stage at about 2yrs....this is when a lot of owners lose control and eventually pass on the problem....it's not so bad with the little ones but the bigger more intelligent birds can be quite challenging and it's very much an intellectual game that you have to get through. My African Grey was an absolute wot sit for a year or so.

PS...let the parrot chose you. Some are very fussy about having a male or female owner.


----------



## Northern (7 October 2017)

If this is your first parrot I would recommend a cockatiel. They are usually a lot calmer and quieter than the Ringnecks. I would recommend you get a hand raised single bird, males are usually more "cuddly" than females. I find they are usually fine to keep alone, provided they have enough interaction and out of cage time. Ringnecks tend to be quite loud and have a dominant personality, and may become territorial and bitey if not raised appropriately. They do make great pets though, and look lovely. 

I would not recommend a cockatoo at all, they are reserved for real enthusiasts and experienced parrot keepers (for good reason!). Good luck with what you choose


----------



## Oscar (7 October 2017)

Oh I have decided against a cockatoo as I realise they need a lot more than I can give being inexperienced, which is why I'd consider a smaller bird. As much as I'd like a cockatoo and have the space and finances, I'd feel awful if I had to rehome something due to my ignorance.

More research needed, off to look for parrots for dummies!!


----------



## Nudibranch (7 October 2017)

Much as a single bird makes a friendlier pet, please don't keep just one unless it's a genuinely solitary species...can't actually think of one off the top of my head. Parrots are very sociable and even the most dedicated owner is unlikely to be able to provide enough company. I have a pair of hand reared Quakers and they are both still completely tame and can free fly around the house while being happy to step up, sit on a shoulder, have a groom or a bath, etc. Birds really do need company of their own kind. The local bird specialist vet says no bird should ever be kept alone and tbf I agree.


----------



## cobgoblin (7 October 2017)

I think there is a bit of confusion here between a 'pair' and two birds. A pair is generally taken as a breeding pair, whereas two birds, be they of the same species or not will provide company for each other. I wouldn't keep them in the same cage or enclosure, however, unless I was totally certain that they would get along. Next to each other is generally the safest bet.

One parrot does tend to lead to another.


----------



## Nudibranch (7 October 2017)

I would expect pair to mean a bonded pair, not necessarily a breeding pair.


----------



## Northern (8 October 2017)

Nudibranch said:



			Much as a single bird makes a friendlier pet, please don't keep just one unless it's a genuinely solitary species...can't actually think of one off the top of my head. Parrots are very sociable and even the most dedicated owner is unlikely to be able to provide enough company. I have a pair of hand reared Quakers and they are both still completely tame and can free fly around the house while being happy to step up, sit on a shoulder, have a groom or a bath, etc. Birds really do need company of their own kind. The local bird specialist vet says no bird should ever be kept alone and tbf I agree.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree that especially flock birds need company of their own kind, there are plenty of very content parrots living by themselves (mine included at the moment). Cockatiels are native here, and as such very popular pets and I would say the majority of the non aviary birds are kept as singles. I like to have mine near an open window and she's quite happy to watch and interact with the bird species outside. I find having a pair can lead to issues, especially if you get the birds young without a sexing certificate (serial egg laying and the risk of egg binding is a bigger issue in this instance IMO).

Also as gogoblin said, one bird does tend to lead to another  They are pretty addictive!


----------



## Oscar (27 October 2017)

After much deliberation I think I will go for an Alexandrine as I have been told by several breeders they have an easier temperament than an irn.  The only downside is price, I was looking at either a blue or yellow irn, but the price for a blue Alex is £4K+ or £250 for a green!! Guess green is my new favourite colour &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## GirlFriday (27 October 2017)

Having lived with an individual bird (not mine) I'd not do it by choice. I'd probably not want to buy from a breeder who'd sell to someone keeping them alone either. Two birds as a minimum.

Plus, if you're not going to have an aviary you will inevitably end up with parrot poop in all sorts of places. You can certainly learn when they are likely to go and call them over to do so but that requires constant watching. It may even be possible to toilet train but that is not a natural behaviour and you may not get there. So, unless you keep it/them in a cage most of the time (beyond sad) it is time to say good bye to a tidy home!


----------



## MeganOgdyd (4 November 2020)

Well, I've always wanted a big talking parrot, but I have a dog that doesn't accept any more pets. When I brought the parrot home, my dog attacked it and I had to take the parrot back to the pet store. I think Jackie is just being selfish and jealous, so she won't let anyone near me. But I found a small solution to this problem. I still don't have a parrot, but there are birds that come to my garden every day. And all because I found a brilliant idea in a blog that you can find on faunafeeders.com. So, I installed a bird feeder in my garden and many beautiful bright birds come to my garden to eat my treats while I watch them. And Jackie can't get them.


----------

